
Fugue Developer: Free Cloud Security and Visualization for Engineers - ricleal
https://www.fugue.co/go
======
ricleal
I’m part of an engineering team at Fugue that has been working on a free cloud
infrastructure security tool. It generates a visualization of your cloud
infrastructure & allows you to integrate security into your CI/CD pipeline.

I’d love your feedback on it

